# 1996 Ford Explorer Antifreeze Leak



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Ya have to _LOOK_, 'n see where it's leakin' from,...


----------



## romex1220 (Jun 26, 2013)

I can't exactly see where it's leaking from but it's on the passenger side right in front of the firewall.


----------



## cyberknight (Sep 21, 2013)

Check the heater coil and hose connections. It's a real PIA on some cars. OOPS core not coil.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep==heater core----winter must be coming----


----------



## cyberknight (Sep 21, 2013)

Maybe get a Chilton book (or some other) for that year Explorer. That should have the puzzle answer on how to get to it. A google search could turn up some answers also for ya on how to get to the heater core. I hate doing heater cores. Not alot of fun. lol


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I would lean toward the heater core as well, but, as mentioned, that can be a real pain, so make sure to check everything else first, including the hoses, weep hole in the top of the water pump, and the reservoir itself, as they can develop cracks in the molded seam.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

oh this is a tough fix. There is a hose leaking. It could be a real sob trying to get in there for fix.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

On some vehicles, I would drive a new car under the radiator cap.


----------



## romex1220 (Jun 26, 2013)

Finally saved some money to take to mechanic to fix problem. Turns out it was a leaky heater core. Cost about $550 to fix. That's very cheap compared to what other places wanted


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

uh. those are not bad, just need to break those darn quick connects and feed the heater hose through from the cab. I did a ford Taurus one time, took over 12 hours


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

There are some that are so stupidly difficult that you wonder if the engineers were doing it on purpose.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Windows on Wash said:


> +1
> 
> There are some that are so stupidly difficult that you wonder if the engineers were doing it on purpose.


Blasphemy!! Outrageous!! How can you possibly think of something like this? Engineers design everything so it is the easiest and the best way to fix. You should be ashamed of yourself. Didn't they teach you at school that pulling engine out to replace 2 spark plugs in the rear is easier, than designing it so that car owner can DIY this? Or pulling engine out to replace ATF, as there is no drain plug and pan can not be removed as it's completely covered by crossmember? THAT"S the way to design. :laughing:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

ukrkoz said:


> Blasphemy!! Outrageous!! How can you possibly think of something like this? Engineers design everything so it is the easiest and the best way to fix. You should be ashamed of yourself. Didn't they teach you at school that pulling engine out to replace 2 spark plugs in the rear is easier, than designing it so that car owner can DIY this? Or pulling engine out to replace ATF, as there is no drain plug and pan can not be removed as it's completely covered by crossmember? THAT"S the way to design. :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:

Doing plugs on a 3rd Generation Camaro....

It was easier to drop the K-member with motor on it.


----------



## Olcrazy1 (May 28, 2013)

In the old days on cars that where old and owner wanted a cheap fix we would cut the firewall to get to the heater core from the engine bay. Quick and easy then some sheet metal and zip screws and done! Looked horrible but worked and saved your back. Cheap ghetto fix!!!! Ha


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Some of the Fords in the 70s we cut a hole in the inner fender to access the blower motor. On the short-lived Mustang 2, the manual said to loosen the motor mounts and raise the engine to change the oil filter.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Some of the old cars were tough to work on, try changing the plugs a 66 SS Chevy II with a 427 engine, I wouldn't even think about the heater core on that one. The 59 Ford you had to jack up the engine and take the exhaust loose to change the starter. On some of the old cars I owned I would just take the hoses lose from the heater core until I got cold enough to fix it.LOL


----------

